# Male Roe Deer



## jamesthornton (Nov 24, 2008)

Sorry it's large, but it's still good quality and you can see him clearly. This was when I went to Scotland. It was in the forest above Balmaha on the east coast of Loch Lomond. 

Also snapped a video!


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Aww cool photo, like how he is looking straight at you :flrt:


----------



## kirstie rose (Mar 8, 2009)

wow thats amazing


----------



## kettykev (May 15, 2009)

very tasty


----------



## jamesthornton (Nov 24, 2008)

Cheers guys 

We were amazed ourselves. We'd literally taken 20 steps into the woodland path and there it was.


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

Beautiful! I accidentally flushed a roe deer last week, no chance for a photo, it was away like a rocket!


----------



## scooterBarney69s (Nov 7, 2009)

nice, plenty dear in the woods buy me.


----------



## 17624 (May 1, 2008)

Awesome pic,

I live in the middle of some woods where in the summer when we wake up we usually open the curtains to deer in our garden and its a lovely sight.

Jpster


----------



## bianca_dee (May 21, 2010)

Great pic! Well captured.  If it was a zoom lens, it would be more awesome.


----------

